# New keeper from Alberta



## reidflys (Jan 14, 2011)

Barry were glad your here. I hope you have a great time with your bees


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Barry!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------



## frogpondwarrior (Aug 2, 2016)

Welcome from the east coast.


----------



## BeeN (May 15, 2017)

Hey Barry, I am from Edmonton and a. Ee beekeeper as well. Just started two packages too. I lost one. Due to drift or just a bad queen, I don't know which. Best of luck.
Mark


----------



## Opto55 (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank you BeeN. Sorry to hear you lost one hive. So far so good with mine. Where are your hives? Best of luck to you as well. 
Barry


----------



## Opto55 (Apr 29, 2017)

I am registered for the course this weekend at John Jansen Nature center put on by the city of Edmonton. I am looking forward to that. Lots to learn yet.


----------



## BeeN (May 15, 2017)

I started two with the intention of moving one away to a friend's lot once it was established. That way I would have two hives so that I could compare/assist and still meet the city's licensing requirements. My remaining hive is in the west end backing onto the henday green space.


----------



## Opto55 (Apr 29, 2017)

Do you have a Warre or langstroth hive?


----------



## BeeN (May 15, 2017)

I have a langstroth hive. The modified warre that is promoted in Edmonton is probably just fine. Lots of the experts on this forum like medium boxes for a variety of reasons. If you interact much with the larger keepers outside of Edmonton than it's mostly langstroth hives- 2 brood deeps with more variety in the size of honey supers. I explain their competing philosophies as: Larger operations mean that efficiency is desired by minimum effort for maximum results as opposed to smaller beekeepers where more effort for a small increase might be worthwhile. Thus 1-5% (increase in honey production) ideas like quilt boxes. The functionality of the modified warre presented in your course and the langstroth are virtually the same. It's just medium boxes with a quilt box top. If you plan on doing anything big than go langstroth.
If you don't than it doesn't matter so much as long as you can get what you need to get setup.


----------

